# Wanted: Vegas one night early June



## VegasBella (Apr 22, 2014)

Friends coming to town and I don't have room for them. Prefer something near the Strip. Room should sleep at least 3. Need one night only.


----------



## jules54 (Apr 22, 2014)

What nite do you need?


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 22, 2014)

SouthPoint has a one week sale going on right now that should probably fit your friends' schedule fine.

Fern


----------



## loosefeet (May 6, 2014)

WM has units.  Email me if still needed and I can arrange.


----------



## VegasBella (May 6, 2014)

jules54 said:


> What nite do you need?


June 19th

I only need one night. I do not want a whole week.


----------

